# Another Nor-Easter, Winter Storm Quinn



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Here we go again, 2 Nor-Easter’s in 2 weeks. I can get use to this.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I use the same weather reports. They are the best! I go to NJ.com to get them. I know of no where else for the same. Is that where you go?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Yup, I like their reports too. 

The best snow maps for the area are from epawa. They post the snow map only on Facebook and Twitter for some reason though.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

nj.com, njherald. com and channel 7's acuweather .almost always dead on. dreading this wet 8 to 12 report


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

" You'll not see nothing like the mighty Quinn" sorry I was reminising......You know we are going to get hammered because I spent all last week moving my blowers for sale to the summer storage area....3 40' Conex containers in the upper 40...... I'm excited to try out "Papa Bear" my 1132 Powershift I just completed....and Baby Bear...the 521 Toro I just refurbed....and Momma Bear...the 826 I did a few years ago but haven't tried yet. After talking to Powershift 93...I'm thinking Momma Bear may just outperform the rest of the stable.....Also got an ST 1236 that needs refreshing...but runs....and I'm dying to see how it performs....come on Quinn!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it but? l left my 926 up north


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

a lot more forecasted now!



.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

YUP crappy weather and only 1-3 if we are lucky here BOOOOOO


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Preda-Tor has been given a once over and is ready to do her first real job. Will post a video after the storm. 



She has been bathed in FLuid Film too (will try it again). Man this stuff smells odd





.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks sharp


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm hearing numbers all over the place around here, 4-8", 6-12", 8-12". I also saw something about another one early next week too.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
Where is "here" sr73087?



.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm currently forecasted for 10"-14" of sticky wet snow. Tree damage, and power outages possible.


----------



## oldackonoak (Feb 11, 2018)

Normally I would look forward to a Noreaster but My husqavarna 14527E ate another belt and it is on order the chances of it getting here are slim to none. Any one that know a good place to get these belts pn53208019 it would be greatly appreciated. I searched the web and found one for $39 with shipping. I say that Ariens had a kit were you could ad a second belt I wonder if I could make that fit on mine. That is my biggest compliant with this machine. I went to the dealer which is a long trip and bought an OEM belt at the end of last season and it didn't make it half way through this season and we didn't get much snow. I have an old MTD that is still going strong. I got it for nothing put belts on it and a friction disc and have only needed to change the oil. I have a Husqavarna mower and a couple their saws. I do prefer Stihl saws but the Husk'ys were free. I didn't fo any research on snow blowers because my motor through the piston rod on my old Ariens and a big Noreaster was on its way. Borrowed my neighbors van and found a garden center that was open and fell in love with the Husky not knowing how it was made. OK I am done yelling at myself. I hope everyone's machine run well and eat through the heavy wet snow. Best of luck!!
Ted


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

oldackonoak said:


> Normally I would look forward to a Noreaster but My husqavarna 14527E ate another belt and it is on order the chances of it getting here are slim to none. Any one that know a good place to get these belts pn53208019 it would be greatly appreciated. I searched the web and found one for $39 with shipping. I say that Ariens had a kit were you could ad a second belt I wonder if I could make that fit on mine. That is my biggest compliant with this machine. I went to the dealer which is a long trip and bought an OEM belt at the end of last season and it didn't make it half way through this season and we didn't get much snow. I have an old MTD that is still going strong. I got it for nothing put belts on it and a friction disc and have only needed to change the oil. I have a Husqavarna mower and a couple their saws. I do prefer Stihl saws but the Husk'ys were free. I didn't fo any research on snow blowers because my motor through the piston rod on my old Ariens and a big Noreaster was on its way. Borrowed my neighbors van and found a garden center that was open and fell in love with the Husky not knowing how it was made. OK I am done yelling at myself. I hope everyone's machine run well and eat through the heavy wet snow. Best of luck!!
> Ted



Take the old belt with you to a NAPA Auto Parts store. I've gotten snowblower belts from there in the past. They need the numbers off of the old belt for reference. Probably.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> I'm currently forecasted for 10"-14" of sticky wet snow. Tree damage, and power outages possible.


seems we are in the same range of the possible, either way i'm dreading it, 
anyone remember this one https://www.weatherworksinc.com/remembering-the-blizzard-of-1978


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

new reports as of 0600 hours are for 15 inches plus of wet snow for north western Nj .looking more like it wants to hug the coastline than be more out to sea 
time today to stock up on shear pins if used ,spare belts gasoline and oil .

omg! the genie just shut itself off, power is back just in time to go out again with another storm .


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I am always a bit skeptical of accumulation amounts when the temperatures are going to be at or slightly above freezing, but the arsenal of machines is ready.

Looking like about 15" where I live.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

20 deg here right now, if it stays cold forget about going anywhere for a couple of days! AGAIN!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Rain with a snow mix in the afternoon in my area with 1" of snow accumulation possible lain:, too bad as a few of my Hondas are really ready for it :grin:, Oh well....there's always 'next storm' or 'next season'....and they may have some upgrades by then....... :angel:
:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Since there will be a rain/snow line with this storm I will wait till tomorrow morning before deciding whether to get gas for the blower.


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

tdipaul said:


> .
> Where is "here" sr73087?
> 
> 
> ...


Interior SW Connecticut


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Rain with a snow mix in the afternoon in my area with 1" of snow accumulation possible lain:, too bad as a few of my Hondas are really ready for it :grin:, Oh well....there's always 'next storm' or 'next season'....and they may have some upgrades by then....... :angel:
> :blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


How far east are you in CT?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

sr73087 said:


> How far east are you in CT?


Shoreline, between New Haven and New London.


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)

12-16 " here. They upped the totals again.


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Shoreline, between New Haven and New London.


I'm a frequent visitor up that way during the summer for lobster rolls. Lobster Landing has been my favorite so far in Clinton. But I haven't tried Abbott's yet.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

They've been moving our forecasted amounts down all afternoon. We're down to almost nothing now. Gonna be too warm.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

started falling about 2200 hours last night, about 2 wet inches are down now with strong winds . local reporters are saying possibly up to 2 feet otherwise 12 to 18 inches. higher local amounts in the higher elevations,

to boot it's snowing and papers are reporting they don't know the real track of how this one will run, YET! To me it seems they did better reporting before the days of satellites and computers, 
Red sky at night, sailor's delight. Red sky in morning, sailor's warning


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

They're now predicting up to 16" for this area tomorrow - looks like I may finally have a chance to give the new Ariens a decent workout.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

reports keep getting higher in amounts here as it gets on us, than the local news paper puts up a warning about generator and machine thefts hitting up homes, stealing machines,generators, stealing fresh filled gas cans from pickup beds, 
with a report of 2 feet possible this is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Where I am (about 20 miles north of Boston), the forecast amounts are going up and down like an elevator! Early yesterday it was 14", then it was 6", now this morning it's back up to a foot.

I guess by late tomorrow we'll have a pretty good idea how much snow we're getting.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

*now possibly up to 24 inches*

looks like the northwestern part of nj will see up to 24 inches in the higher elevations ,OUCH! can't get any more northwest and higher than where i'm at


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

The rain/snow line is hard for them to call with this one.

I am not going to be surprised if I have to shovel Thursday and I wont be surprised if there is nothing.

3 weeks left for snow.
Let's hope we can get one good one.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Woke up to ~1" of snow and it stopped. It is supposed to start again @~10 and go through 3am with maybe some rain. We'll see what we get in the end (now predicted 3-5")


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

It's snowing pretty hard here (Western CT near the hills of Litchfield County) now 12:06 pm Wednesday. My Meat grinder Drift Breaker is ready for action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They are saying 1' plus of heavy wet snow.:grin:


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

sock-feet said:


> It's snowing pretty hard here (Western CT near the hills of Litchfield County) now 12:06 pm Wednesday. My Meat grinder Drift Breaker is ready for action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They are saying 1' plus of heavy wet snow.:grin:


It doesn't look like it, but it is snowing pretty hard.:smile2:


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

snowing hard here, about 6 down already, the report is OUCH!! toro 38801 ready, jeep and plow ready for the worst .
NOAA reports 
Special Weather Statement
1246 PM EST Wed Mar 7 2018

...VERY HEAVY SNOW AND HAZARDOUS CONDITIONS THIS AFTERNOON...

Bands of very heavy snow with rates around 2 inches per hour will
continue across the region this afternoon. Roads have quickly
become snow covered, resulting in very hazardous conditions.
Visibility will be significantly reduced to one quarter of a mile.
Due to heavy wet snow sticking to trees, tree limbs may break or
some trees become uprooted especially where temperatures hover
near 32 degrees. The result would be additional power outages.

When snowfall rates reach or exceed 1 inch per hour, accumulation
on roads quickly become much more efficient and this will make it
difficult for road crews to keep up. Travel is not recommended.

Winter Storm Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Mount Holly NJ
1059 AM EST Wed Mar 7 2018

...A dangerous nor`easter producing heavy, wet snow, will have
high impact and potential for numerous new power outages and some
tree damage from eastern Pennsylvania into northern and western
New Jersey...

.A compact but powerful nor`easter will skirt the New Jersey
coast this afternoon before heading toward Cape Cod this evening.
It will produce periods of heavy precipitation. All locations
along and west of the Interstate 95 corridor are vulnerable to
heavy snow, with the greatest uncertainty within 20 miles east of
Interstate 95. Otherwise, there is very high confidence that this
storm will make travel difficult or nearly impossible at times
late this morning and this afternoon across much of eastern
Pennsylvania and northern New Jersey, basically from near
Philadelphia, west and north to the New York state border and
beyond. Highest snow accumulations will be in the hilly areas.
Unnecessary travel is not recommended today. Thereafter,
communities will need tonight and Thursday morning to dig out.
Caution is advised for those with heart problems as over exertion
removing wet snow could prompt a heart attack.

NJZ001-PAZ054-055-080000-
/O.CON.KPHI.WS.W.0006.000000T0000Z-180308T0800Z/
Sussex-Carbon-Monroe-
Including the cities of Newton, Jim Thorpe, and Stroudsburg
1059 AM EST Wed Mar 7 2018

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 3 AM EST
THURSDAY...

* WHAT...Heavy snow. Additional snow accumulations of 12 to 16
inches are expected.

* WHERE...In New Jersey, Sussex county. In Pennsylvania, Carbon
and Monroe counties.

* WHEN...Until 3 AM EST Thursday.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Travel will be very difficult to
impossible, including during the evening commute. Be prepared
for significant reductions in visibility at times. Snowfall
rates of nearly 2 inches an hour are expected at times through
7 PM. If the snow is wet and clings to trees and wires, then
branches would break and power outages would result.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A Winter Storm Warning for snow means severe winter weather
conditions will make travel very hazardous or impossible. If you
must travel, keep an extra flashlight, food and water in your
vehicle in case of an emergency. The latest road conditions for
the state you are calling from can be obtained by calling 5 1 1.


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

sock-feet said:


> It's snowing pretty hard here (Western CT near the hills of Litchfield County) now 12:06 pm Wednesday. My Meat grinder Drift Breaker is ready for action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They are saying 1' plus of heavy wet snow.:grin:


I'm just a bit east of you north of Waterbury and its coming down like crazy at 2PM EST. Got the John Deere and Ariens ready to go! Oddly enough, CT had a Nor'Easter around this time last year too, about 18 inches worth.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

This is one mean looking machine. The Great White of blowers





.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

If this storm's going to give us here in northeast Mass. any accumulation, it's going to have to try a lot harder! 

We've been having spits and spurts of snow all morning, some fairly heavy (but brief), but the ground is still bare.


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

Here, about 40 mi. NW of Philadelphia, Pa. the edge of the storm was upon us around 3pm. Predictions were for 6-10" as of noon time but only 5" or so materialized. driveway remained mostly slushy and roads coated over during the heaviest bursts but recovered quickly once the snowfall rates subsided. As of 3:25 pm the sun was filtering thru clouds and now has brightened up noticeably.


I decided to use the Toro "Slushmaster" 724QXE anyway, after all I didn't pay over $700 for nothing and I wanted to start using up the gas in the tank. Surprisingly it is quite effective at chucking slush whereas my 2 stage would simply drool slush out of the chute, still happy I bought it.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Still mostly rain around Boston and no accumulation as yet. We'll have to see what the overnight and morning bring. I'd be surprised if the snow amounts even come near the predictions.

Could be wrong, but . . . It seems like the weather forecasts don't factor in temperature into the snow total calculations in terms of depth vs. density/moisture content.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

A lame rain storm so far, but they have upped the snow total to 3"- 6", 4"- 8".
We will see.
I guess the storm will stay a little farther east and not bring in the warm air tonight.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I see they've bumped up most areas now. Steady rain here at 5PM.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

it's not at all lame here, 16 inches and counting, falling about 3 per hour right now, been out 4 times with eltoro burned 4 gallons of gas so far


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

930 pm,it's finally winding down at 20 inches .


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Holy Cow!!!!



old ope mechanic said:


> 930 pm,it's finally winding down at 20 inches .


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I do not know how much snow is out there as of just about 10PM, but there is (A LOT)! I would guess 12" anyway. :surprise: 

My neighbor and I are going out sometime in the morning. Hopefully by then it will have cleared out and the wind will have died down. There is (A LOT) of work to do tomorrow morning. 

Good luck guys and take it nice and slow and easy... 

:blowerhug:


----------



## jcam32 (Dec 14, 2017)

Same here, I went to the front door to look how much snow there was just now, and I couldn't even open the screen door. Looks like there is a LOT more snow then when we had the "Bomb Cyclone" storm, and this snow is HEAVY! Cant wait to put the blower through its first real test with heavy snow!


----------



## xenon55 (Dec 31, 2017)

sr73087 said:


> I'm a frequent visitor up that way during the summer for lobster rolls. Lobster Landing has been my favorite so far in Clinton. But I haven't tried Abbott's yet.


My wife and I usually go to Abbott's a few times during the summer (usually on weekdays). We only went once last year and were disappointed. Not sure what changed, but it wasn't the same as it had been in years past. We've never been to Lobster Landing, but Abbott's has seating right on the water. Our three year old son likes to watch the boats go by.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I went out to just shovel off the front porch. It was not cold out at all so I decided to go out and clear. I went out at 9:40 and came in at 1:30am. I wanted to try and get a lot of snow in the front areas in to the road before the plows came by for their final pass. I was able to it. Of course shortly after... the plow came by but that was okay because he took a lot of the snow with him. No harm... no foul. There was 14" (+) here in Central Connecticut. And pretty heavy... like a 50/50 kind of heavy weight mix. I thought it was going to be heavier, but it was heavy enough. I also did some for both of my neighbors. The was about 24"-30" in the apron areas.

It knocked the heck out of me. :blowerhug:


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Well the storm here has finally started to live up to its billing!

From mid-afternoon to about 8 PM yesterday we had nothing but rain, and no snow on the ground. But shortly after 8 it flipped over to very heavy snow and it's been coming down at a good clip since. I'd say right now we've got 8" and climbing.

And it's *very* dense... I'm hearing limbs breaking constantly.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

Kielbasa said:


> Holy Cow!!!!


police department is saying their measurement is 21 inches which i would say is the official number ,one of 2 highest in nw nj both at elevations of over 1400 feet.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm about 20 miles west of Boston . . . I measured 7" of heavy wet snow this morning, so we got the low end of the forecasted amount. Sounds like the more interior areas lived up to the hype.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

old ope mechanic said:


> reports keep getting higher in amounts here as it gets on us, than the local news paper puts up a warning about generator and machine thefts hitting up homes, stealing machines,generators, stealing fresh filled gas cans from pickup beds,
> with a report of 2 feet possible this is going to be a nightmare.


That's a real shame. Hate seeing that stuff. Where I live I could leave my machine in my driveway, go away for a month and it would still be there went I got home.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

In the Boston area, as well as many other areas, the biggest issue seems to be the trees.

I have a big Oak tree in the front yard that has branches hanging quite low. One of the upper branches snapped and is hanging on the next lower branch. I was afraid to do much snowblowing underneath the tree, as there are 10-12" thick limbs heavily weighted and may break.









It is supposed to get up to about 40 F degrees today, so maybe some of the snow will melt off of the trees.

















New snow total, as per the back deck, is 8.7" might be 9" once the snow stops. I think if it had been colder, then there would have been the accumulation amounts that were forecast.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, our trees are the same. I see we lost a couple big branches on red maples  Probably got 10" here. Everything is very still, things are closed, haven't seen a single car go by, but the street has been plowed. Didn't start snowing 'til about 7PM last night, much rain yesterday. Very close to 32F.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The good thing is that the renovated Toro Powershift 824 threw this heavy stuff about 25 feet . . . no problem. :smile2:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Got about 8-10" of Very Heavy Wet Stuff. My 1976 10-32 Threw it Well, but I had to go Slow.. Hudson Ma Power's been out since around 2am, Glad I have a Generator. Also Had 3 Large Branches Come Down as well, and had the Chainsaw Going After I Cleared the Neighbor's Driveways. This will Probably be Gone in a few days..


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

13" of the wet heavy stuff here. My Honda HS621 was not even brought out. The Toro snowmaster did the job but it was straining. Stalled it many times. Never clogged it once though. It was a brutal storm. The end of driveway was easily 24" and it was tough to get thu. All my neighbors two stages could cut thru it better but were clogging up every 20'


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

South Coast got only 1/2 inch of slush in Lakeville........not even going to fire one up.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Getting hit here now.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ended up with 7-8" of very wet/heavy snow. Access to my house is blocked by a few trees down with power lines on the main road (lost power).
The HS928TAS handled it well, but I'm going to clean the carb and tune it a bit as I feel it could be better, it also has some surging at high rpms (gets better with some choke). 
Or it may end up with a GX340 engine...... :grin: (though I thinking on a wheeled HS1128)

:blowerhug:


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

Up north of Waterbury a ways, solid 14 inches of wet heavy packed snow up here. 9" by 10PM last night, another 5-6 inches overnight.

Gotta say, I'm glad to have two machines. The two stage Ariens was very effective getting the un-compacted snow cleared on my 80ft driveway. Unfortunately, the 30" Ariens simply lacks the weight to really 'push' through large snow banks. When I use the Ariens, I'm really wrestling with the machine to keep the bucket from riding up once it hits a heavy snow bank. I have a 42" single stage John Deere blower attachment for my tractor. I got about 260 pounds plus my myself for traction weight plus rear chains. Plenty of pushing power, but like all SS blowers, that spinning auger is doing a lot of work so its far slower going in terms of distance traveled over time, but absolutely no issues clearing. I feel like I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Northern MA, by Lowell. We got 12" of wet, heavy, sticky snow overnight. 

The Ariens did well, though I kept leaving rows of snow next to what I just cleared. I'd like to speed up the impeller, for faster snow-processing, for a given ground speed. I'm just not sure I want to get into trying to swap pulleys and belts around. 

We lost power last night. Then we had a branch break and pull the cable TV wire off the house, and the branch is still leaning on the electric and phone wires. We're trying to get the power company to come out. 

Fortunately, we have a generator, so we had that going this morning. There were 380k people without power in MA, this morning. And our area is a mess, trees and branches down all over the place. So I don't know how long it will take to get power back. I'm just glad we can keep the house going in the meantime. And the high temperatures should be above freezing for the next few days, which at least helps avoid frozen pipes.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

new york city tv news said oakland nj got 26 inches another town in rockland county got 30 .super crazy storm


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

We got 6 inches in my area. Wet heavy stuff. While I was clearing my driveway, I was wondering if it would be this winter's last snowblowing session. Maybe mother nature has another up her sleeve. We'll see.

We once had a decent snowfall on April 3-4 a few years ago, so who knows ?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

the lights just came back on here, got nailed with high wind and amazing accumulation (20cm) in a four hour period, followed by rain, then ice pellets, then ice pellets and snow . now bracing for tomorrow into saturdays storm. and hearing there is potential for another one early next week. i knew this winter has been to good to be true . lol


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

This woman was running her Troy_Bilt when a large tree came down upon her, Sudbury (MA). She was seriously injured but expected to survive:


Tree falls on woman working to clear snow


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

another lady was killed in nj by a falling tree while trying to shovel yesterday, another died while trying to drive around a fallen power wire that made his car catch fire, 

report wise looks like another MAY be lining up to hit the north east for monday and tuesday hope it does go offshore south of us


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

OK guys! Who in new jersey ordered more snow? yes it's snowing and sticking right now in this part of new jersey. streets are covered in that blinding color of white .


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

old ope mechanic said:


> OK guys! Who in new jersey ordered more snow? yes it's snowing and sticking right now in this part of new jersey. streets are covered in that blinding color of white .


I thought that I read that the east coast guys were not getting enough use from their new blowers. so send some east.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

Hanky said:


> I thought that I read that the east coast guys were not getting enough use from their new blowers. so send some east.:wink2::wink2:


we did at one point,right now NO THANKS, ski area 10 miles away by air could use it if it would snow only over it and no where else 

to think 2 weeks ago on a wed it was 80 degs


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

old ope mechanic said:


> another lady was killed in nj by a falling tree while trying to shovel yesterday, another died while trying to drive around a fallen power wire that made his car catch fire,
> 
> report wise looks like another MAY be lining up to hit the north east for monday and tuesday hope it does go offshore south of us


storms like this i keep a chainsaw in the vehicle which came in handy one time last winter. there were lines down near the tree and i stayed away while another guy said the lines were "dead"

i convinced him to always treat a line as "live" and let the experts handle them. Fortunately he listened. .Something I learned in the Boy Scouts.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

We ended up getting about 9" where I live a little northwest of Boston.

In the last storm we had, "papa bear" had a lot of trouble with snow sticking to the auger... near the end it was basically just a large blob of rotating snow. That's in spite of my having sprayed it liberally multiple times with some fancy nonstick spray that's specifically made for snowblowers.

Last week I bought a bottle of "Nu Finish" car wax and liberally applied it to the auger and chute on this machine. And in this last storm it worked amazingly well... had zero problems with snow sticking, in spite of the snow itself being incredibly heavy and sticky.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

That was one of the worse storms I have worked in 34 yrs. We only got a foot of snow but it was so heavy. It was 35 degrees out when it started and 32 when it stopped. Tree's and wires down every where on my rt. The toro 721 did not do well in this storm but it did help. Man I wish I didn't leave my toro 926 up north.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Not much of a storm for us.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Weather reports are saying there is a potential for a 3rd nor-Easter on Tuesday! 

American model says yes, euro model says no. We shall see.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Weather reports are saying there is a potential for a 3rd nor-Easter on Tuesday!
> 
> American model says yes, euro model says no. We shall see.


praying for a out to sea. we've had enough near high point sp.


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 20, 2014)

Highland Lakes, Sussex Co., NJ... 21" on top of 14"...all wet heavy snow and numerous power outages....

Enough!!

The 2 year old Deluxe 24 and the 27 year old Toro 724 performed admirably!


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I will second that.... ccasion14:



old ope mechanic said:


> praying for a out to sea. we've had enough near high point sp.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

It does seem that the weather is changing. the storms are bigger and longer lasting.

we need the snow out here but same thing last week. over 3 feet in 3 days. the next storm is supposed to last 5 days.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

hear that, down side here was with 2 storms back to back was the number of homes left without power for 6 days and counting, 
no power,no heat,no water most are on private wells, streets closed by fallen trees, some people went out on the second and just got back today 

hate to hear how much money is lost from spoiled food , frozen water pipes ,burst heaters from freezing up .


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Goes to show how important it is to be prepared for these things. Tuned up and properly stored generators plus safely stored quantities of fuel.

And let’s not forget, proper electrical hook up. Generator panel or back fed through an interlock. 

I have a 7000w generator in an enclosure set up for dual fuel, running on my houses 500 gallon propane supply. An eu2000i and eu1000i plus 25 gallons of stabilized fuel that I rotate out every 6 months or so. And of course a slew up electrical cord, 10ga 12ga 14ga... 

My eu2000 just spend 3 days at my in laws. Fortunately I didn’t lose power in either nor-Easter.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Goes to show how important it is to be prepared for these things. Tuned up and properly stored generators plus safely stored quantities of fuel.
> 
> And let’s not forget, proper electrical hook up. Generator panel or back fed through an interlock.
> 
> ...


all so true to do transfer switch or meter box connection from the power company is a most so there is no back feed to the lines. 
i'm on a 20kw pulling off 500 gallons also thanks to dec 2008.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Goes to show how important it is to be prepared for these things. Tuned up and properly stored generators plus safely stored quantities of fuel.
> 
> And let’s not forget, proper electrical hook up. Generator panel or back fed through an interlock.


Well-said! 

We lost power Wednesday night, still out. Tonight will make it 3 days. That would tie with the '08 ice storm for our longest outage. 

This time we have a generator and a transfer panel, fortunately. I sold my big 5500W a few months ago, only have my EU2000i now. I used just it for a 1.5 day outage a few months ago, and we did OK, so I sold the big one (noisy, don't need the 220V output any more, and it uses a bunch more gas). 

We're in good shape, though I admit we have to be mindful of our electrical usage, with just 1600W continuous available. The microwave's power needs to be turned down to 40% or less, to avoid overloading, etc. But it's handled most of what I've asked, with a dimming of the lights when the fridge compressor comes on. But we have fridge, furnace, lights, TV, and internet. More capacity would be nice (like the 3000W version, or a second 2000W in parallel), but this is working. 

I figured out that we were getting 7 hours per gallon yesterday running in Eco mode. And 6 hours per gallon this morning with Eco off, to better cope with sudden loads. So even a 5 gallon gas can will provide a few days of running. I'm trying out my external 6-gallon fuel tank at the moment, to hopefully allow longer runtimes. 

Even with the usage limitations, this sure beats the heck out of sitting in the dark and cold, like during the ice storm!


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

And for God's sake if you're going to use a generator use it safely!

I read a news report this morning about emergency services being called to a house where apparently two generators were being operated _in the basement_. Needless to say the house was full of CO. 

A couple lived there... the guy died, the wife was seriously ill but is expected to recover. That's a **** of a price to pay to keep the milk from spoiling. :sad:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ugh, that's terrible, and avoidable  

There are more insidious cases, though. During a recent storm, someone got CO poisoning because they were running the generator outside, but somewhat near the garage door (probably for the cord). The garage door was apparently open a small amount, and that was enough to get CO inside the house. We have CO detectors in the house, and I have one in the garage as well. 

At least we didn't have to deal with flooding, where we are. I'm very grateful for that, I feel bad for the people who have flooding, structural damage, or both, from the high tides. I read that one MA town on the coast still has flooded areas from the recent storm, the water apparently hasn't drained away yet, so it was 4 feet deep near some houses.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Just getting back online now.

Storm gave us about 8".
Blower couldn't handle the EOD it was so slushy.

A pole came down and we were without power for about a day.
A crew from Tennessee came along a put up a new pole and connected all power in less than 3 hours, but Verizon was much slower.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Our power came back last night, we were out for pretty much 3 full days. I need to give the generator an oil change, to thank it for its service. 

Good luck to those who are still out!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just read the forecast for the lower Merrimac Valley on Underground Weather and we are looking at 9 to 15" Monday night into Tues. Lets hope all of the weak branches came down last week.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Just read the forecast for the lower Merrimac Valley on Underground Weather and we are looking at 9 to 15" Monday night into Tues. Lets hope all of the weak branches came down last week.


3 coastal storms in 3 weeks crazy. I’m looking at a measly 5-8 this time lol . Nothing compared to that last two 14-16” storms. 

Hang in there everyone, gear up and be prepared.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Last storm was 13 inches by news channels words. I measured a solid 16 on my property. The old Ariens 724 with impeller kit had no trouble with it except for the eod. Had to go first gear and finger the clutch. I think she liked it. 
Another 12 forecasted for Monday into Tuesday, yea me.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> 3 coastal storms in 3 weeks crazy. I’m looking at a measly 5-8 this time lol . Nothing compared to that last two 14-16” storms.
> 
> Hang in there everyone, gear up and be prepared.


dito here, suffering from snow blindness now. wonder if it is bad how many more people will be without power


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

12-18” in Boston this Tuesday. Taking many by surprise.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

GOOD. a shake up can be a healthy thing.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

OYYYYyyy I better finish swapping tires on rims on the blower tomorrow and or change the belts on the other. Only rain here to deal with last one but may need the blower this round, Hoping anyway.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

looking more like mass to maine are going to be hit this time, so far it's going to be off shore of the nyc area as the amounts keep getting lower per hour .
than mother nature could change her mind and come closer to shore and repeat the last one.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

National Weather Service used to be fairly conservative in the snow fall amounts. Now they seem to be more on the aggressive side. Local news is calling for 6-12" in my area. Weather Channel is about the same. Weather.gov is at 16".









I know last storm weather.gov was at 14" and we got 9"


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Necn is saying 15" here. All others are saying 8to14 and my 926 oxe is still up north ???


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, this sounds like "the big one" that many of us have been waiting for. Finally !!  18".


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

with quin they were saying 15 inches tops we got 21, the one before they said 6 to 8 we got 14 . one thing they added as a kicker was "above 1.000 feet elevation" we sit at 1450 feet here, whoops!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Latest Forecast


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Just read the forecast for the lower Merrimac Valley on Underground Weather and we are looking at 9 to 15" Monday night into Tues. Lets hope all of the weak branches came down last week.


As a former power company guy who got to deal with the aftermath of storms, I can confidently let you know that no matter how many weak branches came down in a wind or snow event, there will ALWAYS BE MORE to come down the next time. As a matter of fact, previous storms or wind weakens a lot of trees and branches that did not come down at that time but are lurking in the background just waiting for a chance to jump to the ground or power line and yell SURPRISE.

We used to get tree branches falling for up to a week or two after a big storm, even if there was no really high winds or snow or ice, just stuff that was broken and took it's time coming down.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well 12”-18” in the forecast here so Cranman and I both get to play tomorrow.


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

Forcasting 4-8 inches here in western CT, nowhere near as bad as the 14 inches we got last week. Be safe out there everyone!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm seeing 12-18" for us. Snowblower is ready, generator got an oil change yesterday. May try to fill the gas can tonight, but I think we should have enough already. 

I'm hoping the power company can come before the storm to remove the branch that's leaning on the electric wire between the pole and the house. But they are obviously dealing with a lot of these requests at the moment.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

15 to 23 inches here on the north shore shall get a real test of the 28 inch deluxe with 20 ft lbs motor with hi rpm set to 3830 impeller rpm 1111 with impeller kit
I have high expectation of 50 foot throws


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

They're suggesting 24" down towards the Plymouth (MA) area....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Booo, I’m down to 1-2 inches. Oh well, New England gets to have all the fun this time.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

all ive gotten to throw with the new machine setup right is heavy heavy wet snow
hoping this is some lighter stuff so i can hit the bush thats up my front yard thats 49 feet from the driveway 
if not ill be thinking about putting the sho 2.75 top pulley and longer belts 2.50 is the stock pulley
ariens claims a 63 impeller rpm increase for the sho


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Many of us living in the greater Boston/Eastern MA area are soon to be faced with perplexing thoughts and difficult decisions . . .



 Which of my snow blower fleet should I use?
 How often should I go out and snowblow?
 Should I use one machine for the driveway and another for the walkways?
 What about the EOD pile, how high will that be?
Will my impeller mod allow me to reach the neighbors yard?
:smile2:​


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> Many of us living in the greater Boston/Eastern MA area are soon to be faced with perplexing thoughts and difficult decisions . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I prefer to clear once. So if it's 12-18" for us, I may wait until it's done. I have a fleet of 1, so I know which I'll be using


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I do as well red but sometimes i get drifts in the driveway depending on wind direction
if it starts to drift ill do the driveway twice and eod only 1 time
but this storm is also going to last 12 am tues until 6pm tues 18 hrs so they say
the wind direction looks to be a drifter for me


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Hmm my forecast in the Toronto area is for a 40% chance of flurries amounting to about 1". Guess I will use the broom. :nerd:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well just got both machines (My machines anyway) ready to go, Depending on how bad it is will decide which to use. Supposed to be 4-8 over night so if I see that in the AM I am NOT going to work LOL I'm staying home playing in the snow. Will start with the SnoTek modded little beastie and if that starts having trouble on the EOD I will pull out the 1027. Both just started first pull and are both ready to go.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've been selling blowers all day......crazy how people wait till last minute. I've got a ST1236, 1032 Powershift and Baby Bear, I haven't tried out yet.....those will be first!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

be safe and have fun out in the snow tomorrow guys. looks like we are done with snow other than maybe a dusting so i'm in the planning stages of a motorcycle trip down to the outer banks in NC. i'm heading down on the 29th of this month if the weather is good and will return home between the fourth and sixth of april. probably will need the heated gear


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

three nor" easters in five days.... the news is saying to be prepped for 72 hrs of off the grid life.....hype or reality ? guess time will tell .


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't have much to do today. So I made the 4 hr round trip to get the 926 oxe . I didn't want to fight with the 721 like last storm also my wife wouldn't let me buy another blower 
There are several nice Toro's for sale under $150. Out there


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I hope not! 3 days was enough off-the-grid for us. 

National Grid came by tonight and got the big broken branch off the wires from the pole to the house. That's a relief, now it won't be yanking on the wires in the winds during the storm. I have some chainsawing work ahead of me, though.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

My wife just mentioned that we have plenty of heavy slop falling now so I expect to hear of many outages locally with 
the people that drive to fast without snow tires and love to catch telephone poles with thier cars.

I cannot believe-actually I can believe that they are salting the roads and wasting money as warm as it is out there-go figure.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

1132le;
4 to 5 feet eod [/QUOTE said:


> i wish only 4 or 5 feet eod. local contractor doing the hoa here plows at such unsafe speeds the eod can be more like 15 feet plus.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Very heavy snow again. Trees are completely loaded down....again. 32F


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah, I'm a bit north of Boston and the forecast for my area was light fluffy snow. We may get that later in the storm but what's on the ground is anything but. Not quite as heavy as the last go-round, but it sure not the stuff you can get rid of with a broom!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm going to go out late this afternoon to attack ....heavy wet snow about a foot so far. lost power twice, but only for an hour each time.I'm going to test out three machines without the impeller kit first to see how they fare.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

very wet here so far trees are hurting
so much for the max throw test
south shore is already out again bigtime
https://www.eversource.com/nstar/outage/outagemap.aspx


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Wind just started to pick-up. Showing 30-40 mph gusts on my Acurite Weather station. Snow is really coming down hard now. Still several hours of snowfall ahead of us. Should see somewhere between 16" - 20" when things finally taper off later tonight.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Cement truck exploded at my house it seems, First I pulled out the SnoTek to see how it does with the 254cc and threw it a good 50' without lugging the engine much at all but the light weight machine just was not enough to get through the heavy without issues and did a lot of climbing the snow and spinning tires so after a little of that pulled out the 1027 and went to town, I however noticed by the time I got done one section the finished section already had 4 more inches LOL So I got most of the deep stuff cleared and the next round will be easier when it finally stops snowing.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd say we have at least 6" so far. I went out to the mailbox, but didn't measure the depth. It seemed fairly wet, at least more so than I expected. Our power is still on, but a friend a few miles away lost theirs a few hours ago. I'm still planning to wait before clearing. Too bad it's going to finish overnight. So even if I wait until somewhat late tonight, I'll have to do another round before work tomorrow.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

Just went out for a preemptive strike. About 8 to 10 inches of heavy stuff. Cleared the drives and the EOD. The Honda performed like the champ it is. I never had a problem but it does perform even better with the .42 jet in it. Thanks for that thread by the way. 
My back and thanks Honda !


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Neighbor Called Me, had troubles with his Machine, so I brought over an early 10000 series w/predator for him to use after I used it for the once-over on my area. That was around 11am. Decided to go back out around 4pm with the Ariens 1976 1032 and have another Go at it....Great Machine, I'm Keeping That One.The Snow's Heavy, but Not Like the Last Storm.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Well my experience so far has been less than wonderful.

Q: What do my snowblowers and Holland have in common?
A: Clogs!

I've had trouble with chutes clogging in the past and read about it a lot here but that wasn't the problem today.

I started with the 1032 and after about 20 minutes of use noticed it didn't seem to be removing snow efficiently. I looked in the front and the auger was a giant rotating blob of snow! That's in spite of my having carefully car-waxed it earlier this week. I cleared the clog, ran it for a few minutes, the same thing happened. Rinsed and repeated a couple of times and it didn't get any better.

So I pulled out the 824 and initially it worked way better... it went for about 1/2 hour without clogging. But slowly it started clogging up... pretty much everything *except* the chute. First it was the auger, then a ring of snow started to build up around the intake to the impeller, to the point where there was only about a 6-inch opening from the auger into the impeller. Shut it off, cleared the clogs, 10 minutes later it was back to the same.

I managed to finally get the driveway done (round one of at least two) by repeatedly clearing the clogging but it was *not* fun.

I should mention that the 824 was treated with a DuPont Teflon-containing spray made specifically for snowblowers. I think it helped and will say it works amazingly well on shovels... for what that's worth! So that's two machines with two completely different non-stick treatments, and the same problem. Aargh.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

ELaw said:


> Well my experience so far has been less than wonderful.
> 
> Q: What do my snowblowers and Holland have in common?
> A: Clogs!
> ...


impeller kit


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

17" in Acton/Concord MA area . . . still coming down. So, we got on the high end of the forecast this time.

The Toro Powershift won the neighborhood EOD contest. I used my Troy-Bilt in a few areas, as it is a lighter, more agile machine. I will say, after my initial troubles with the Briggs 305 on that machine, the engine does run smooth and quiet.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

ELaw said:


> Well my experience so far has been less than wonderful.
> 
> Q: What do my snowblowers and Holland have in common?
> A: Clogs!
> ...


I also noticed the snow bundling up around the auger shaft on my Troy-Bilt 2410. After a while, it did more plowing than snow blowing. Probably has to do with the warmer temperatures, although the snow is not as wet as last time. The Toro with the drum auger seemed to do better in this type of snow.


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)

We got at least 10 inches here, at least 6 more to come.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, we've got some serious snow going here. Just finished my first clean up and it's snowing to beat the band now! Must be 15"+ so far. Not bad !!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Solid 15 inches on the ground with another 3"-6" forecasted for the next 3 hours. Also looking at the possibility of another Nor Easter next Tuesday into Wednesday.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

You lucky guys are winning the snow lottery this year..


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

8 inches here in nw nj as a total,el toro a 928 powermax clogged up a good 10 times. 8 inches of wet will do in any machine

total for the season so far is 40 inches with another starting to be forecast for next wed thanks to canada sending down it;s cold air 


pity for you guys in mass, god be with you all


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

22 inches so far and still counting. Have drifts about 4 feet high outside my door.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Super heavy base of slush.
I had to raise my shave plate as high as it would go and that seems to prevent most clogging.

Coming down now very hard.
Giving up till morning.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

They have Franklin MA checking in with 24"+ of snow !! 


Still coming down here. Should be over soon.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I have to say that wasnt fun cleaning up always takes 1 hr 20 min 
brush cars off move them out
clear out back its tight
brush off the hot rod so the ragtop doesnt fall in
shovel out front and back doors
snowblowing is fun the rest s$$cks a$$
iam getting old


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

uberT said:


> They have Franklin MA checking in with 24"+ of snow !!
> 
> 
> Still coming down here. Should be over soon.


Where are the pics :nerd:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd seen 14" for us on the news. Went out a while later, and discovered it's actually 20-21" at our house. The blower's intake is 24" tall, so I'm glad I didn't wait much longer. 

It handled the snow well. The snow near the bottom was wetter, but the later snow was lighter. No clogging, no snow-related problems. 

But 5 minutes in, the spring that retracts the transmission lever broke. So I bent a new end on it, and continued. 

The engine is surging at high RPM (not sure about lower RPM), it started doing this during the last storm, I hoped that was a fluke. Adding 2-3 clicks of choke will smooth it out, but then it has no power. But when it gets into the snow, even with no choke, it smooths out. Maybe the low-throttle jet is a little restricted, or something like that? I'll probably clean the carb once the season is over, and see if that helps. 

And the transmission started to slow way down in 1st gear, by the end of the session. Maybe I need to clean the drive plate, it hasn't been looked at in several years. 

So the machine needs a little attention when it gets a break. But very thankful that it did the actual clearing with no problems or complaints. 

I did the EOD for a few neighbors who don't have blowers; one would have had a real mess to deal with. The plows are, so far, only going 1-car-wide on our road, so there is a whole bunch of uncleared snow in the street, in front of driveways.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> I'd seen 14" for us on the news. Went out a while later, and discovered it's actually 20-21" at our house. The blower's intake is 24" tall, so I'm glad I didn't wait much longer.
> 
> It handled the snow well. The snow near the bottom was wetter, but the later snow was lighter. No clogging, no snow-related problems.
> 
> ...


a 924 bucket is 24 tall? i thought they were all 20.5


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I had an ST824, with the older bucket design, it was a bit shorter. But this one's bucket style is 23.25" to the underside of the top curved sheetmetal, and 24" to the top side. 

ST824 on the left, 1024 Pro on the right. I believe both are 924-series machines. Edit- Yup, the ST824 was a 924082, the 1024 Pro is 924120.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

nice thats the pro bucket like my 1332 had its really only thing i miss
thats a nice bucket
i did thinm you meant the old style bucket


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

I removed about 5 inches and we have another 5-6 on forecast for the night and tomorrow. I decided not to wait and used the snowblower this evening in case the forecast is wrong and we get much more than that during the night. I would not be happy tomorrow morning as the cars wouldn't be able to move and I'd have to blow my driveway BEFORE going to work, which would be around 5 AM. Granted, my nearest neighbors work night shifts, but still...

However, never before did my blower catch that much gravel. The ground is full of water and not frozen so the spacers easily dug through it resulting in much gravel being accidentally caught. At times I was afraid I'd break the impeller. Sometimes sparks came out of the chute :|


----------



## luteplayers (Feb 11, 2017)

It's tapered off but supposed to snow through tomorrow here in Southern Maine. 19" so far in North Waterboro. My 24" Platinum SHO EFI made pretty quick work of it.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well over night seems to have not added any more, however it seems downed trees and power outages are all over, no loss of power at my place but still waiting to see if my work cancelled again. Finished clearing about 9:30 last night. What a storm.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

My wife measured about 25" on our deck around 8:30 last night, and we got maybe 1.5" after that. I think there was probably a little drifting involved - the "real" total is probably 24" or so.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

any pics guys ? that is some unreal snow


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

22" of snow at my house. It started out heavy & wet, then became drier as the day went on. This is a near record as far as I can remember . . . I think the most was a few years ago when we got 26" from a single storm.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

tpenfield said:


> 22" of snow at my house. It started out heavy & wet, then became drier as the day went on. This is a near record as far as I can remember . . . I think the most was a few years ago when we got 26" from a single storm.


Have You Forgotten the Blizzard of 78?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Last few snow flakes fell around 2:00 AM. Final total was 24" in my area. HS928 did all the heavy lifting while the HS520 and HS621 took care of the sloppy seconds. Hard to believe the original forecast called for 1"-3" just seven days ago.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> any pics guys ? that is some unreal snow


This was what my car looked like last night, with about 20-21", when opening the garage. 

Also a picture of the deck, after I finished the driveway. Though there was still 5-6" left on the deck from the last storm, since I figured it would all melt, and there was no more need to keep the deck clear  

I'm just very glad the snowblower stayed working OK last night, despite the few minor hiccups. Just wrestling the machine around was enough for me, shoveling our driveway would have been awful. 

Having to lock the differential for extra traction always reminds me just how easy it is to maneuver with the differential active. Using the differential, it will pivot in-place with one hand. Rather than having to drag it around at the end of a pass, with chains on the wheels. 

For any future blowers, having a differential, or maybe better-yet, 2 triggers for steering, is becoming a very-nice-to-have feature. I think the current HD Toros have 2 triggers for steering, as do the Honda HSS models. Any recent Hondas will stay well above my price range, unfortunately. And as much as I like my Ariens blowers, I'm not crazy about their AutoTurn system, so that would unfortunately "steer" me away from Ariens, which is unfortunate.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

i love the auto turn with the org axle location turns on a dime even zero turning on itself
st824 with the diff locked much harder to turn
i think you would like it red
my driveway isnt so great goes right next to house and cars no issue
toro only have a 12 inch impeller as do simplicity and most honda nor a 23.5 tall bucket
you would miss both


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> Have You Forgotten the Blizzard of 78?


I was in Troy, NY at the time :smile2: . . . saw lots of pictures and heard the war stories though . . .


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am beginning to think RedOctobyr is the only one back east that got any snow. I was hoping for more pictures Robins arrived here a few days ago.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> Have You Forgotten the Blizzard of 78?


Ha ha!! I remember! I think we've had worse storms since, bet we're better at clearing it these days!

25" on the Worcester/Holden line yesterday!


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice to see high snowbanks after many years without them, but otherwise I would have liked an all powder event.

I saw some power crews from New Brunswick Canada today.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I found this picture of the snow total from 'Skylar' nor'easter









Amazing that stretch of the red band of snow (18-24") that runs down from southern Maine to coastal NH and through the metro Boston area.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Cool map. We were in the red zone. We didn't get 24", something less than that. Maybe 18". Still a decent shot and what a beautiful sky this morning to get things finished up!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

got 16 inches here was not dry still pretty wet
the 414cc laughed at it 45 foot throws still have not had good distance snow yet


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Pictures? Ask and ye shall receive!

These were taken this afternoon... up until maybe an hour before this it was sunny so I think we lost maybe 2" to melting and compaction.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Got to use my 36" Franken Blower this storm as well as my under construction SHO 24" bucket I'm building...
Both were awesome, went out twice during the storm to clear about 12" each time. Was nice to clear a 10' wide driveway in four passes, the 16hp chondra just ate it up. The 24" SHO had snow going over the bucket in many places, but it kept eating whatever I put in front of it. Crazy weather here, but these last few storms were what I remember as a kid on a regular basis.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Loco-diablo said:


> Ha ha!! I remember! I think we've had worse storms since, bet we're better at clearing it these days!
> 
> 25" on the Worcester/Holden line yesterday!


Snow was so bad, people had to abandon their cars, and the National Guard was Called Out. Nothing Comes Close to That One.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

To be fair, there's one other factor: in 1978, the majority of cars on the road were rear-wheel-drive sedans that were much worse in the snow than the FWD and AWD vehicles that are common today.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, I had a nice score today. Our EU2000i did a very nice job of getting us through the 3-day outage, it was its first serious test as the only generator for the house. No real issues, but we did bump into its 1600W-continuous output limit a few times. A little more capacity would have been helpful. 

So I was monitoring Craigslist for deals on a second one, to run in parallel. Lo and behold, someone posted one this afternoon for $500. That's what I paid for my current one, 5 years ago, which was an excellent price at the time (took me a few months of watching CL, they are typically $700+ around here). I couldn't resist, and was surprised to apparently be the first one to respond to the ad. It seems to be in very nice shape. I added stabilizer to the gas, and will have to give it an oil change. Maybe add an hour meter, like I have on my current one. 

I'm pretty happy, having now gotten 2 of them for the price of 1 new unit. I'm surprised to find a good deal right after big outages, when I figured a lot of people would be shopping. But the seller just took delivery of his new EU7000iS today, so he was probably looking to recover some of that cost, and I got lucky. 

Now I need to get a parallel kit, so I can combine their outputs to 3200W continuous, 4000W peak. And I'll have to modify my external fuel tank setup, so it can feed both of them. 

I'll confess that I'm considering a parallel kit that I just found at Harbor Freight, $50 before coupons, with a 30A RV outlet, and a 30A twist-lock outlet (the one that I'd use). It apparently works with the EU2000i, and is mostly just wires, so I figure there isn't too much to mess up: 
https://www.harborfreight.com/rv-ready-parallel-kit-62564.html


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Good find, many will be surprised to know that the parallel kit is just wires. You can make a suicide cord with 2 male plugs hook it to both generators and use the remaining for power. 

I have paralleled my eu1000 and eu2000 and they share the load perfectly. Very cool. 

There is a YouTube video of a guy paralleling 4 eu2000s.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Jaw-dropping amounts of snow cover homes in New Brunswick community
https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/MindlessUncomfortableGazelle


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Good find, many will be surprised to know that the parallel kit is just wires. You can make a suicide cord with 2 male plugs hook it to both generators and use the remaining for power.
> 
> I have paralleled my eu1000 and eu2000 and they share the load perfectly. Very cool.


I read a bit about homemade parallel cords, but will likely go with a commercial solution. 

Some parallel setups that I found, which are apparently compatible with the EU2000i, do *not* have circuit breakers on their 30A output. Like this one, by Wen: 
https://www.amazon.com/WEN-56421-Parallel-Connection-Generators/dp/B0144O1808/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8

And per what I read, as well as looking at the wiring diagram, the EU2000i does *not* have circuit breakers on the parallel output receptacles. Only on the wall-socket outputs. So I think you'd want a parallel kit with a 30A breaker on its output, (otherwise there is no breaker on that output at all, just the generator's overload protection function). 

For reference, the Harbor Freight kit does have a 30A breaker. Though it apparently has 2 separate ones, one for each receptacle (RV, and twist-lock). I'd prefer one, through which *all* the current fed, protecting the generators even if you used both receptacles at once. 

When you paralleled the EU1000i and the 2000i, how did they share the load? Same amperage coming from each? A clamp-on amp meter would allow checking this from individual paralleling wires. I was thinking about this, in case I found a really good deal on something besides a 2000. If they split the draw evenly, vs scaling it for their capacities, then you reduce your max output, losing access to some of the output from the higher-capacity unit. 

For a 2200W load, if they were clever enough to scale the draw based on their capacities, the 2000i would take 2/3 (1466W), and the 1000i would take 1/3 (733W), and you're fine. 

But if they split it evenly, the 2000i would take 1/2 (1100W), and the 1000i would take 1/2 (1100W), and would overload and shut down. Then the 2000i would also shut down, since it couldn't handle 2200W by itself. 

Unfortunately, splitting the load evenly seems more likely to me, in part because Honda doesn't recommend paralleling different capacities, with the exception of recent 2000i units along with the new 2200i. My guess is there's no "handshake" that communicates capacities to each other. 

Sorry for sliding off-topic. There should be a dedicated generator thread, some of these discussions could be useful to others in the future.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

dbert said:


> Jaw-dropping amounts of snow cover homes in New Brunswick community
> https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/MindlessUncomfortableGazelle


That’s a lot of snow....


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Sorry for sliding off-topic. There should be a dedicated generator thread, some of these discussions could be useful to others in the future.


I believe there is at least one dedicated generator related thread.....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> When you paralleled the EU1000i and the 2000i, how did they share the load? Same amperage coming from each? A clamp-on amp meter would allow checking this from individual paralleling wires. I was thinking about this, in case I found a really good deal on something besides a 2000. If they split the draw evenly, vs scaling it for their capacities, then you reduce your max output, losing access to some of the output from the higher-capacity unit.
> 
> For a 2200W load, if they were clever enough to scale the draw based on their capacities, the 2000i would take 2/3 (1466W), and the 1000i would take 1/3 (733W), and you're fine.
> 
> ...


I used two clamp meters to monitor each generators output. I was pleasantly surprised to see the load scaled between the two. 

Just as you described the eu2000 took 2/3 and the eu1000 took 1/3. 

I used a hair dryer on medium heat high fan and a circular saw as my loads. I dont remember the exact numbers though. I performed this little experiment 3-4 years ago. Both in eco they reacted very well to the addition of the inductive load. 

I didn’t go crazy with my testing, but if I put a large enough surge load I bet the eu1000 would trip first then the eu2000 right after. 

Fun fact, the eu2000 can sustain 2000watts for up to 30 minutes. Much better then it’s competitor the Yamaha ef2000.

I looked at craigslist today for eu2000s for sale. I can’t believe people by me are asking $900 for their used generators. My new eu2000 was $900


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool, thanks for sharing the testing results! 

I realized you probably can't use coupons on the Harbor Freight parallel kit, because it is Predator brand, so it may stay at $50. Still seems like a good price to me. 

I do like the Honda's longer-duration of full-capacity runtime, vs the Yamaha. Also its ability to better handle sudden loads, presumably partially due to the larger engine (99cc vs 80cc). The Yamaha is lighter, I think, and also has a fuel gauge. But for my purposes, the Honda is a better choice. 

I'm looking forward to trying this with 2 paralleled together, especially with some of the loads that 1 couldn't handle by itself. I'm curious if 2 in Eco mode will better handle things like the fridge compressor coming on, vs 1 with Eco mode off. 

Oh, and if there is a dedicated generator thread, I apologize, but I looked a bit and didn't find it.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

On another note more snow coming Wednesday.. it feels more like February than march


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

*After the blizzard in Massachusetts on April 1st 1997. I dont put my snowblower away till mid to late April.*


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

may 1st here on this mountain top . seen snow from oct 1st till late april


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

I drove my daughter to the airport (Logan Boston) @ 4:30 this AM. Nor'Easter, REALLY??? Not a flake in sight!


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

guybb3 said:


> I drove my daughter to the airport (Logan Boston) @ 4:30 this AM. Nor'Easter, REALLY??? Not a flake in sight!


You're referring to snow, right? Whenever I go driving in the city, I see flakes all over the place! :devil:

Where I am right now (a little NW of Boston) it's snowing moderately and we have maybe an inch on the ground.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> I used two clamp meters to monitor each generators output. I was pleasantly surprised to see the load scaled between the two.
> 
> Just as you described the eu2000 took 2/3 and the eu1000 took 1/3.


I was thinking about this some more. Honda says to parallel identical models, *and* to have them both running the same way, either Eco on, or Eco off. This makes sense to me. 

Even if they're both 2000W models, if one has Eco on, and the other has Eco off, they'll react differently to a sudden load. The unit with Eco on will see a bigger RPM drop, which means a bigger output-voltage drop. The one with Eco off will have a smaller RPM drop, so a smaller output-voltage drop. So during that 1-2 seconds of recovery, the Eco off unit will suddenly take most of the load (not splitting it 50/50), since it's maintaining a higher output voltage. Making it more likely to overload, as well as resulting in a larger voltage drop for the appliance, vs both running with Eco off. 

This could be extrapolated to a 2000 + 1000 pairing. The 1000 (regardless of Eco setting) would produce something like the mismatched Eco settings scenario. It will likely show a larger RPM + voltage drop than a 2000, when reacting to a sudden load (smaller engine). Presumably making the 2000 take most of the load, until they both stabilize. So steady-state, they might scale the load between them, but dynamically, I expect the 2000 will handle greater than 2/3 of it. 

I got the Harbor Freight Predator RV Parallel Kit. It attaches pretty nicely, it even has spring-loaded "fingers" that grab onto recesses in the EU2000i handle, to hold it in-place, perched above the gas cap. It plugs right into the parallel ports on the EU2000i. 

For the ground wire connectors, it uses round terminals, vs U-shaped, and the Honda ground-screws don't want to come all the way out. The Honda parallel kit uses U-shaped terminals. So I clipped the ground terminals, to make them open, and U-shaped, so that they can be slipped under the ground screw heads. Once I modify my cable that goes to the house, I'll get to try it out. But it's still nice and quiet even with both units running together. I like it.


----------

